
Ask HN: What is the best way to making money on the internet? - xcoding
Blogging, SaaS, Ebook Selling, Affilaites, Etc...
======
rayalez
When it comes to product types, your best options are:

\- Info products (Ebooks, Video Courses, etc)

\- Software products (SaaS)

\- Services (Web Development, SEO, etc)

\- Affiliate links

The first two are by far the most profitable ones, but also the most
challenging to make. Affiliate links are the easiest but also least useful in
the long term.

The most profitable niches are:

\- Business - anything that helps people to make money

\- Education - anything that helps people to be better at their craft

\- Health

\- Relationships

\- Entertainment

Find where your skills, profitable niches, and profitable product types
overlap, and that will be a good place to start.

Then it comes down to a simple formula:

> Traffic * Conversions = Profit

The best way to get traffic is to create value and share it for free
(Articles, Videos, free software, etc).

You can use SocialMedia/SEO/Ads to drive traffic to your free value, and use
that to build mailing list.

Then you share more value with your subscribers to develop trust, and
eventually you can sell your products to them.

------
gaelow
I have seen a few online videos about a _fantastic_ method that can get you
started at 10000 eur/month _guaranteed_. The sky is the limit.

On top of that you only have to work like 4-6 hours a week, without commuting.
You can travel as much as you want. You can stay at home if you want. Stay at
home mums and wives and dads and husbands are elegible too, no matter how busy
they are taking care of their families! There are no gender, age, religion,
race or country of origin requirements. It doesn't matter how you look either.
You can be thin or fat, big or small, cute or ugly or totally average. You can
be shy or outspoken. No prior education, formal or informal, of any kind is
required. It doesn't matter if you speak English as a second language and not
too well. You don't need an expensive diploma from a fancy and prestigious
University and waste years of your life to get it so you can be accepted and
maybe over the years recognized and respected after you spend at least a few
years as an intern or entrepreneur or start-up founder or a mix of them in the
corporate world. And, by the way, the business model is hand fed to you; you
don't really need to come up with it by yourself, although if you have any
business ideas you can ensure they'll succeed by themselves and make you rich
_in days_ by following this method. If you are a little suspicious don't be.
Believe it or not, _it 's all legit_.

So, now you know. You can follow the hard way of making money off the Internet
or simply contact _omgiammakingmoneysofast@meisnotgonnascamyouipromise.com_
and we'll get you all set up and started on these few simple tricks right
away!!

------
hardworkisfun
Using competitive intelligence and spying techniques to find out what is
making money on the internet. Then evaluate which of those you can replicate
the easiest to take some of that margin.

------
swagv1
Selling your mom

